
The Happiness Code - ceocoder
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/magazine/the-happiness-code.html?_r=2
======
metasean
Posted 11 minutes prior to this at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10906165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10906165)

~~~
ceocoder
Ah, didn't see that or get captured by dupe filter.

Is there a protocol on situations like this? Should I leave the post here or
delete it?

~~~
DrScump
You can't rely on a dupe filter, especially since many sites (e.g. medium.com,
signalvnoise) tack phony fragment identifiers onto URLs to _evade_ dupe
checks.

Ideally, people would check before submitting; for example, search for a
unique-ish keyword, sorting by date with newest first:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Happiness&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Happiness&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

That way, you can see if it was already posted.

The _reason_ that dupes are bad is that any commentary is fragmented across
distinct threads; a reader of one thread will generally not know the others
exist, and those opportunities to enhance understanding are wasted.

